# The Three Wise Men... inlay work.



## vallealbert (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, it is a rather liberal interpretation of the Three Wise Men I finished today... the three slabs are Lignum Vitae, West Indian Satinwood and Maga... frame and panel is Cuban Mahogany stained Wengue ... Frame size is 32" X 24".... frame is finished in Satin Acrylic Lacquer and the three slabs were polished to 2,400 and then waxed.  Sorry for the pictures... they do not do it justice to the work.

I want to wish to everyone of the IAP comunity members a great holiday season and the new year brings great prosperity and good health.... a mis amigos hispano-parlantes les deseo una gran Navidad y que el Señor les guarde a ustedes y a sus familias.

Thanks for looking,

Alexander


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 6, 2011)

Woooooooow. VERY NICE!


----------



## Younka (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are fantastic. Love the work you do.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Dec 6, 2011)

Alexander,

Those are beautiful pieces and a very creative interpretation.

Feliz Navidad, amigo.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing level of creativity, beautiful work!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 6, 2011)

Just couldn't build a birdhouse like the rest of us could you.:biggrin: Looks first rate.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome job. Great art.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Dec 7, 2011)

Great piece of art!  I love it!


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 7, 2011)

How many pieces did you have there?  To talented and well thought out!!!



Scott (thanks for sharing) B


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 7, 2011)

Sure fantastic work, but what will it look like after its turned.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 7, 2011)

Those are awesome.... thanks for the holiday wishes... I'll wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year in return.


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 7, 2011)

Albert, como siempre, su trabajo es increible e inspiracional.  Tenga una buena navidad con su familia.  Diria 'prospero ano nuevo' pero con trabajo como el suyo, no tengo duda que sere asi.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh my! That is some kind of nice.


----------



## animefan (Dec 7, 2011)

Truly a piece of art.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 7, 2011)

That's amazing!  GREAT work!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 7, 2011)

Very pretty!!!   Love the detail on this.


----------



## vallealbert (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks you very much guys for your comments and wishes.  Take care all of you.


----------



## vallealbert (Dec 8, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> How many pieces did you have there?  To talented and well thought out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (thanks for sharing) B



Scott... I counted 168 inlayed pieces ... the little stars are not inlayed wood, but crushed turquoise... something I learned here...:wink:.  Take care.


----------



## Runge (Dec 21, 2011)

Albert, you are an exceptional woodworker!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Dec 21, 2011)

Very very nice work.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 22, 2011)

Another beautiful piece.  Your work is outstanding and so exquisitely detailed.  Feliz Navidad to you and your family.


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 22, 2011)

Great job.  Looks good


----------



## bitshird (Dec 22, 2011)

Alexander, very nice inlay, your work is very very good. in fact I think alot of you work belongs in Galleries. These three pieces are so wonderful, 
Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New year.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 22, 2011)

Great inlay work Alexander. And I love your interpretation of the Wise Men. Wonderful!

And Merry Christmas to you and your family!!


----------



## Toni (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful inlay work! Happy Holidays to you and yours!!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 22, 2011)

Lovely and may your Christmas and New Year be merry!!  Felice Navidad y Prospero Ano!!!


----------



## vallealbert (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you people for the new comments... God bless you all and have a great Christmas... and lots of health, work and good thinks.


----------

